# Adult Tegu enclosure size - width



## KaGaOri (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello, I am considering getting Argentine Tegu as a pet in the future (not like next month, more of in a year or two). I have question about enclosure size. Most information I've found so far state 6' x 3' x 3' as minimal size for adult Tegu. I tried to find some place for the cage in my home and found out, that while lenght or hight isn't an issue (I can go easily for 7' maybe more in lenght and it can be as tall as it needs to be). When it comes to width though, the best I can do is 2,887' so I am about 4,72" short. The problem is caused by very inconvenient door placement in place I live in, so safe for tearing down walls there is no helping it. My question is - would this be an issue for the Tegu? Would it have trouble turning around because of this, or trouble resting comfortably, or trouble with something else if living in enclosure like that (about 7' long, over 3' high but only 2,887' wide)?

I realize you are getting a lot of these questions from Tegu newbies, but I would be very gratefull if you would take a moment to share your experience.


----------



## KaGaOri (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, I have another cage idea and would appreciate some feedback. Today I saw pictures of cage solo87 is building and it has wheels, which got me thinking: If I put wheels on the cage I could make it wider (4') and when I need to go through the door I could just move it out of the way. Downside is, that it would need to be shorter (around 6,6') for me to be able to maneuver it from its place and back again. Also I don't know if moving it now and then (once, maybe twice a week) wouldn't freek my Tegu out, especially while brumating. What do you think? Is either of my cage ideas (2,887' wide and 7' long, or 4' wide and 6,6' long) usable for housing adult Tegu?


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 18, 2016)

KaGaOri said:


> Hi, I have another cage idea and would appreciate some feedback. Today I saw pictures of cage solo87 is building and it has wheels, which got me thinking: If I put wheels on the cage I could make it wider (4') and when I need to go through the door I could just move it out of the way. Downside is, that it would need to be shorter (around 6,6') for me to be able to maneuver it from its place and back again. Also I don't know if moving it now and then (once, maybe twice a week) wouldn't freek my Tegu out, especially while brumating. What do you think? Is either of my cage ideas (2,887' wide and 7' long, or 4' wide and 6,6' long) usable for housing adult Tegu?


I would go for a stationary 8' for the reasons you are thinking about. They get big and need a comfortable 4' turnaround space.


----------



## KaGaOri (Oct 18, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I would go for a stationary 8' for the reasons you are thinking about. They get big and need a comfortable 4' turnaround space.


Thank you so much for replying. I know 8' x 4' would be ideal, I'm just trying to find out what is possible to fit in the space I have (since I bought this place and I am unlikely to move elsewhere next few decades, so the problem isn't likely to go away). For example: I could go for stationary cage 4,265' wide in different place in the room but it a) would be only 6' long and b) one side would be right next to the fridge and I assume Tegu wouldn't appreciate it's constant noise and vibrations.

As another idea - I found somebody's pictures of under bed cage via Google. With under bed cage I could do 8' x 4' but only go for 2,854' heigh. This time a window is the culprit (seriously, I'm starting to hate the guy who projected this house ). I think, that if nothing else I might have trouble cleaning it in time (I'm over thirty already and in twenty years I might have trouble crawl in there). For sake of argument, though: Could this height work for Tegu if I put the lights on the outside (since I believe, that it would be too close otherwise and could burn him/her - maybe I'm wrong on that)? It would mean building separate platform for the bed, though.
Another related idea: There is about 3,248' between window and the wall. Maybe part of the front side of the cage could be bevelled near the top to make it fit in there. In that case it could be higher and Tegu would still have whole 8' x 4' floor space. The separate bed platform might still be necessary but at least the cleaning would be bit easier. What do you think?


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 18, 2016)

KaGaOri said:


> Thank you so much for replying. I know 8' x 4' would be ideal, I'm just trying to find out what is possible to fit in the space I have (since I bought this place and I am unlikely to move elsewhere next few decades, so the problem isn't likely to go away). For example: I could go for stationary cage 4,265' wide in different place in the room but it a) would be only 6' long and b) one side would be right next to the fridge and I assume Tegu wouldn't appreciate it's constant noise and vibrations.
> 
> As another idea - I found somebody's pictures of under bed cage via Google. With under bed cage I could do 8' x 4' but only go for 2,854' heigh. This time a window is the culprit (seriously, I'm starting to hate the guy who projected this house ). I think, that if nothing else I might have trouble cleaning it in time (I'm over thirty already and in twenty years I might have trouble crawl in there). For sake of argument, though: Could this height work for Tegu if I put the lights on the outside (since I believe, that it would be too close otherwise and could burn him/her - maybe I'm wrong on that)? It would mean building separate platform for the bed, though.
> Another related idea: There is about 3,248' between window and the wall. Maybe part of the front side of the cage could be bevelled near the top to make it fit in there. In that case it could be higher and Tegu would still have whole 8' x 4' floor space. The separate bed platform might still be necessary but at least the cleaning would be bit easier. What do you think?


Third option sounds good. I wonder, could you raise your bed with someting under the legs??


----------



## KaGaOri (Oct 18, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Third option sounds good. I wonder, could you raise your bed with someting under the legs??


I don't think that would be very good idea - it isn't in that good shape anymore and I would hate to wake up inside the cage one day . I believe, that different bed holding on the wall with the window and on the wall behind the cage + some sort of support in the corner away from both walls would be safer option. I'll just have to see if this kind of setup is doable for price I could afford to pay. I tried to measure it and it looks like I would go for 3,2' height for the cage. Does that seem okay if I want to put lights on the inside (counting in about 1' of substrate)?

As I wrote before - getting Tegu is sort of long term plan right now, so there will be plenty of time to save for it (new bed, the cage and then finally the Tegu). Finding out if suitable cage could fit somewhere in my home is pretty much just step one anyway. Money aside - I want to be perfectly sure I know enough about taking care of Tegu before getting one and then there is also the importaint question of where to find Tegu for sale in middle of Europe, especially the Blue Tegu I would like to get. Unlike US, they seem to be pretty rare around here. Anyway, thank you very much for your help, it's really appreciated .


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 18, 2016)

KaGaOri said:


> I don't think that would be very good idea - it isn't in that good shape anymore and I would hate to wake up inside the cage one day . I believe, that different bed holding on the wall with the window and on the wall behind the cage + some sort of support in the corner away from both walls would be safer option. I'll just have to see if this kind of setup is doable for price I could afford to pay. I tried to measure it and it looks like I would go for 3,2' height for the cage. Does that seem okay if I want to put lights on the inside (counting in about 1' of substrate)?
> 
> As I wrote before - getting Tegu is sort of long term plan right now, so there will be plenty of time to save for it (new bed, the cage and then finally the Tegu). Finding out if suitable cage could fit somewhere in my home is pretty much just step one anyway. Money aside - I want to be perfectly sure I know enough about taking care of Tegu before getting one and then there is also the importaint question of where to find Tegu for sale in middle of Europe, especially the Blue Tegu I would like to get. Unlike US, they seem to be pretty rare around here. Anyway, thank you very much for your help, it's really appreciated .


Happy to!


----------



## 12smith02 (Oct 22, 2016)

If you are handy enough then building a modular setup is best. Something you could build in your garage 8'x4'x4' and then disassemble and reassemble in the room you will have him in.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Oct 23, 2016)

KaGaOri said:


> Hello, I am considering getting Argentine Tegu as a pet in the future (not like next month, more of in a year or two). I have question about enclosure size. Most information I've found so far state 6' x 3' x 3' as minimal size for adult Tegu. I tried to find some place for the cage in my home and found out, that while lenght or hight isn't an issue (I can go easily for 7' maybe more in lenght and it can be as tall as it needs to be). When it comes to width though, the best I can do is 2,887' so I am about 4,72" short. The problem is caused by very inconvenient door placement in place I live in, so safe for tearing down walls there is no helping it. My question is - would this be an issue for the Tegu? Would it have trouble turning around because of this, or trouble resting comfortably, or trouble with something else if living in enclosure like that (about 7' long, over 3' high but only 2,887' wide)?
> 
> I realize you are getting a lot of these questions from Tegu newbies, but I would be very gratefull if you would take a moment to share your experience.


You keep saying "cage". I hope you don't mean that, unless you live in a place with extremely high heat and tons of humidity


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 23, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> You keep saying "cage". I hope you don't mean that, unless you live in a place with extremely high heat and tons of humidity


Enclosure typifies what most keepers make for tegus kept indoors. Not to sound petty. This distintion is a real difference from cage.


----------



## KaGaOri (Oct 23, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> You keep saying "cage". I hope you don't mean that, unless you live in a place with extremely high heat and tons of humidity


I don't really mean cage like for example birdcage. You have to understand, that English is foreign language to me, so I might be using some strange word or expresion now and then. I looked at Google search and since typing "Tegu cage" gives back some 85500 results I assumed, that this is the generally accepted term for the enclosure.
Since middle Europe is no Florida, the said "cage" will have solid walls, top and bottom, glass / plexiglass front door and just few vents to allow bit of ventilation. The tempeture and humidity is main reason, why I won't ever go with free roaming set up "MacGyver the Lizard" style for my future Tegu, even if he/she was tame enough to allow it. It just doesn't seem doable in this kind of environment.


----------



## KaGaOri (Oct 23, 2016)

12smith02 said:


> If you are handy enough then building a modular setup is best. Something you could build in your garage 8'x4'x4' and then disassemble and reassemble in the room you will have him in.


Building it myself wouldn't be the best idea - I'm just not that handy when it comes to building things and also don't have all the tools needed. I have few tips on people who could build it for me if I tell them what exactly should it be like. The "Ikea style" of moving it in the room is a must, since nothing wider than 31" will fit through the doorway . I should be able to put it together then, move it in place with someone's help and seal the inside with silicone myself.
If you have any tips on exact properties of the enclosure, I wrote some of my questions here: http://www.tegutalk.com/threads/pla...tilation-lighting-floor-protection-etc.18014/. It would be great if you could help me with at least few of these.


----------

